# Extreme test anxiety



## shesulsa

I have a student who has such severe test anxiety her mother pulled her from public school and is now home-schooling her in co-op with the district.  

This student just tested for her first rank last night.  She did great until she got to the third test criteria, her long form for her rank.  She couldn't get past one part and just broke down.  This girl is really strong, so we moved on to another category, techniques and then I had her break boards - not usually done for a white belt test.  

Breaking the boards proved cathartic for her - she likes and clearly needs to make a lot of hard contact and she's very strong.

After the techniques and breaks, she FLEW through her long form.

Afterwards, she said she didn't remember anything about her test except for crying.  I'm not sure if she's being absolutely true ... but if so, this kind of anxiety would be quite debilitating in life.

I have my own opinions and a bunch of options on how to proceed with her.  My teacher suggested to just promote her as she absorbs required material and demonstrates proficiency without an actual test.

My concern about this approach is that she will never get over the performance anxiety.  As I put it to her, some anxiety is fine so long as she has tools on how to deal with it; life has many tests (some you pass and some you fail) and yet you must endure, ultimately.

I told her courage is not the absence of fear/anxiety but doing it anyway and that is what she displayed for us last night. A most important character trait.  Though, if this is to the point where she can never test and requires more than just exposure-based behavior modification then I may need to just do it the old way.

So ... I wondered what others think and do in your schools.  Have you ever had a student like this and how did you handle it?


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:


> I have a student who has such severe test anxiety her mother pulled her from public school and is now home-schooling her in co-op with the district.
> 
> This student just tested for her first rank last night. She did great until she got to the third test criteria, her long form for her rank. She couldn't get past one part and just broke down. This girl is really strong, so we moved on to another category, techniques and then I had her break boards - not usually done for a white belt test.
> 
> Breaking the boards proved cathartic for her - she likes and clearly needs to make a lot of hard contact and she's very strong.
> 
> After the techniques and breaks, she FLEW through her long form.
> 
> Afterwards, she said she didn't remember anything about her test except for crying. I'm not sure if she's being absolutely true ... but if so, this kind of anxiety would be quite debilitating in life.
> 
> I have my own opinions and a bunch of options on how to proceed with her. My teacher suggested to just promote her as she absorbs required material and demonstrates proficiency without an actual test.
> 
> My concern about this approach is that she will never get over the performance anxiety. As I put it to her, some anxiety is fine so long as she has tools on how to deal with it; life has many tests (some you pass and some you fail) and yet you must endure, ultimately.
> 
> I told her courage is not the absence of fear/anxiety but doing it anyway and that is what she displayed for us last night. A most important character trait. Though, if this is to the point where she can never test and requires more than just exposure-based behavior modification then I may need to just do it the old way.
> 
> So ... I wondered what others think and do in your schools. Have you ever had a student like this and how did you handle it?


 
Questions I have to ask:

1) Is the anxiety an extension of any anxiety of the parents?

2) Is the kid fine without the parents around?

3) Is the kid fine with adults but not other kids? 

This may help define the path taken.


As to what I might do, I try to put students in front of the class to demonstrate a technique they know. All students get a chance to do this. It helps them get over the fear of speaking to the crowd in general.

It also shows that even the instructor says sir or mame to the person in front of the class even if they have a white belt. (* Mutual respect goes a long way to building trust amongst people *)


Good Luck


----------



## jarrod

unfortunately, curing psychological issues falls outside of an instructor's responsibility or capability.  all you can do is train her with reasonable accommodations for her condition.  

the last schools i attended didn't have formal testing, so while i see the value of tests i don't believe they are essential.  my concern would be whether it's fair to promote her without testing while your other students have to test.  is there another criteria for promotion you could go by for her?  tournament wins, mini-tests spread out over time, something like that?  

if her parents pulled her out of public school, it probably means one of two things 1) her anxiety is chronic & severe, in which case you can't do much to help her, or 2) her parents enable her anxiety, in which case you can't do much to help her.  

like i said, at the end of the day all you can do is teach with reasonable accommodations.  

jf


----------



## shesulsa

jarrod said:


> unfortunately, curing psychological issues falls outside of an instructor's responsibility or capability.  all you can do is train her with reasonable accommodations for her condition.
> 
> the last schools i attended didn't have formal testing, so while i see the value of tests i don't believe they are essential.  my concern would be whether it's fair to promote her without testing while your other students have to test.  is there another criteria for promotion you could go by for her?  tournament wins, mini-tests spread out over time, something like that?
> 
> if her parents pulled her out of public school, it probably means one of two things 1) her anxiety is chronic & severe, in which case you can't do much to help her, or 2) her parents enable her anxiety, in which case you can't do much to help her.
> 
> like i said, at the end of the day all you can do is teach with reasonable accommodations.
> 
> jf



Yeah, not out to cure her ... don't get paid enough for that. Accommodations and reasonable growth are what I'm looking for, but thanks for the opinion.

Rich, I definitely think they are an extension from Mom.  I was aghast when she went over to help her daughter get shoes and stuff together ... they didn't have to rush off anywhere, she just babies her to the point of getting up and putting her arm around her during her oral exam on her test.

I made the mistake of inviting the mom to sit inside with us (before I knew the extent of the student's anxiety) because the class next door to mine is SO NOISY and distracting and mom keeps her water bottle out in the hall. Student has to leave the classroom for the bottle.


----------



## elder999

One thing I try to do with everyone is structure some classes around "practice testing," for lack of a better word-I don't actually call it that, and it might not cover the entirety of the material, but I try to run them through parts of it under test conditions. You might even, since she's at a novice rank, go ahead and just run her through it all next time, _without_ telling her she's testing until she's finished, and, presumably, passed. This could really work if she's already gotten used to running through it all once or twice before....

The other thing, yeah, try to keep the mom out.....good luck with that :lol:-it's another reason I don't teach "children." Kudos to you for it....


----------



## Rich Parsons

elder999 said:


> One thing I try to do with everyone is structure some classes around "practice testing," for lack of a better word-I don't actually call it that, and it might not cover the entirety of the material, but I try to run them through parts of it under test conditions. You might even, since she's at a novice rank, go ahead and just run her through it all next time, _without_ telling her she's testing until she's finished, and, presumably, passed. This could really work if she's already gotten used to running through it all once or twice before....
> 
> The other thing, yeah, try to keep the mom out.....good luck with that :lol:-it's another reason I don't teach "children." Kudos to you for it....


 
I agree that practice test, but not called practice tests do help people to get over the stress. 

I like your idea of her not knowing, and agree that it would best for beginners versus more advanced students.


----------



## arnisador

You have a chance to make a big impact in her life...but slow and steady wins the race. This actually sounds like it was a good test, for her. Reinforce that with comments next class; let her take the lead position on something soon; and tell her that the only goal for the next test is to do better, not to be perfect. As soon as she believes that your only expectation for her is that she expect better of herself each time, she'll make progress...possibly in the usual two steps forward, one step back fashion for a while.


----------



## Big Don

My Sifu only tests people he KNOWS (has already decided to promote) will pass.
This does not make me feel any better about testing. My first test, I completely misunderstood the purpose of the sparring portion and beat the hell out of the guy Sifu put up to spar me, for almost 45 seconds, at which point I was done, THEY were NOT...
I am testing for First Brown July 25th, this will be my 8th test and I am as freaked out about it as I was about the last seven. I freak out. BAD. I throw up prior to the test. I tremble, I can't talk... I am so screwed...


----------



## jks9199

shesulsa said:


> Yeah, not out to cure her ... don't get paid enough for that. Accommodations and reasonable growth are what I'm looking for, but thanks for the opinion.
> 
> Rich, I definitely think they are an extension from Mom.  I was aghast when she went over to help her daughter get shoes and stuff together ... they didn't have to rush off anywhere, she just babies her to the point of getting up and putting her arm around her during her oral exam on her test.
> 
> I made the mistake of inviting the mom to sit inside with us (before I knew the extent of the student's anxiety) because the class next door to mine is SO NOISY and distracting and mom keeps her water bottle out in the hall. Student has to leave the classroom for the bottle.


My opinion is to continue to test her -- but, just like you already did, roll with it when she vapor locks.  

You can't cure all the anxiety and its causes -- but you can set her up to succeed in testing situations, and maybe reduce it and help her discover how to control it.  The simple fact is that too many things in life have some sort of testing element; you can help her develop tools that will give her a better chance.


----------



## Jenna

That sounds like a very stressful time for everyone including you I am sure. I think it is a shame when a student plainly knows the curriculum and but yet cannot subdue nervousness for the test.  Your own care and concern is so apparent and but I feel so sorry for this girl having a stone-hearted grading system coerce her into such a state.  

I wonder what additional benefit does the test bring in that case? Why do we insist it is necessary to subject a young person to it at all and what does it prove beyond what you as their instructor already know from observation? 

I know we all have our grading formats that we agree to abide by -as adults-.  Do young people not merit a lighter hand?  I think your own teacher is prudent in suggesting no-test-promotion though it can still be awkward in class to be making those kinds of exceptions esp. if others realise what has happened.  I wonder what your bunch of options are?  As instructor, discretion fairly and uniformly applied across all students in that age group is prudent maybe.
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## shesulsa

elder999 said:


> One thing I try to do with everyone is structure some classes around "practice testing," for lack of a better word-I don't actually call it that, and it might not cover the entirety of the material, but I try to run them through parts of it under test conditions. You might even, since she's at a novice rank, go ahead and just run her through it all next time, _without_ telling her she's testing until she's finished, and, presumably, passed. This could really work if she's already gotten used to running through it all once or twice before....
> 
> The other thing, yeah, try to keep the mom out.....good luck with that :lol:-it's another reason I don't teach "children." Kudos to you for it....



Ironically, I *did* run her through two practice tests and she did fine, though her anxiety level was higher with the second one.  I'm very seriously considering working her mom *out* of the classroom (will probably use the excuse of insurance) and test her blindly once.  



Big Don said:


> My Sifu only tests people he KNOWS (has already decided to promote) will pass.
> This does not make me feel any better about testing. My first test, I completely misunderstood the purpose of the sparring portion and beat the hell out of the guy Sifu put up to spar me, for almost 45 seconds, at which point I was done, THEY were NOT...
> I am testing for First Brown July 25th, this will be my 8th test and I am as freaked out about it as I was about the last seven. I freak out. BAD. I throw up prior to the test. I tremble, I can't talk... I am so screwed...



You know I'm glad you posted this.  I did tell her our policy is to do the same thing - we don't test anyone who is not ready.  We also discussed that regardless of this knowledge I have always been and she will always be quite nervous and the key is to manage it.  My teacher and I shared grading stories with her as well so she could understand that she was not alone - she wasn't the only person who felt that way.  That seemed to help a little. She was at least able to focus on techniques and breaks at that point.



Jenna said:


> That sounds like a very stressful time for everyone including you I am sure. I think it is a shame when a student plainly knows the curriculum and but yet cannot subdue nervousness for the test.  Your own care and concern is so apparent and but I feel so sorry for this girl having a stone-hearted grading system coerce her into such a state.
> 
> I wonder what additional benefit does the test bring in that case? Why do we insist it is necessary to subject a young person to it at all and what does it prove beyond what you as their instructor already know from observation?
> 
> I know we all have our grading formats that we agree to abide by -as adults-.  Do young people not merit a lighter hand?  I think your own teacher is prudent in suggesting no-test-promotion though it can still be awkward in class to be making those kinds of exceptions esp. if others realise what has happened.  I wonder what your bunch of options are?  As instructor, discretion fairly and uniformly applied across all students in that age group is prudent maybe.
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna



I hardly think our grading system is stone-hearted, in fact the focus of my program (and my teacher's as well) is personal growth and improvement.  If this were an iron-clad laundry list, she'd have failed when she faltered.

I think those of us who don't care about turning out fighters, olympic champions or soldiers that all look the same (not that there's anything wrong with that, it's just not me) and who are willing to teach people who have challenges have to tow a certain line.  It is a tough road to take - knowing when/where to let up and when/where to push.  

I frankly don't think cow-towing to anxiety extended from mom is going to help this girl and, as Arnisador pointed out, this is an incredible opportunity for both her and me.  The idea is progression, personal growth and improvement and a sincere ability to have *some* self-defense skills and smarts.

That's what I care about. I don't want to be anyone's shrink, I don't want to be anyone's bully or drill sergeant or anyone's Mrs. Robinson.  This is an avenue through which I can help people. It is part of a legacy I can carry on for my teacher, hopefully.


----------



## shesulsa

Don, Good luck on your test. I'm sure you'll be just as successful as you have been on the previous seven.


----------



## jks9199

shesulsa said:


> I frankly don't think cow-towing to anxiety extended from mom is going to help this girl and, as Arnisador pointed out, this is an incredible opportunity for both her and me.  The idea is progression, personal growth and improvement and a sincere ability to have *some* self-defense skills and smarts.
> 
> That's what I care about. I don't want to be anyone's shrink, I don't want to be anyone's bully or drill sergeant or anyone's Mrs. Robinson.  This is an avenue through which I can help people. It is part of a legacy I can carry on for my teacher, hopefully.



You can't be her psychologist or therapist.  But you CAN set her up with some *positive* testing experiences, and help her learn to deal with that anxiety.  The therapist has to worry about the whys of the anxiety.  All you have to worry about is knowing that it's there... and giving her the opportunity to face a test and succeed.  Or survive the anxiety and fail -- 'cause that's another important lesson.

Like I said before; help her roll through the vapor locks like you've already done.  And, if she really screws up and doesn't pass... support her and help her understand what went wrong and find a way to make it right the next time.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

shesulsa said:


> I have a student who has such severe test anxiety her mother pulled her from public school and is now home-schooling her in co-op with the district.
> 
> This student just tested for her first rank last night. She did great until she got to the third test criteria, her long form for her rank. She couldn't get past one part and just broke down. This girl is really strong, so we moved on to another category, techniques and then I had her break boards - not usually done for a white belt test.
> 
> Breaking the boards proved cathartic for her - she likes and clearly needs to make a lot of hard contact and she's very strong.
> 
> After the techniques and breaks, she FLEW through her long form.
> 
> Afterwards, she said she didn't remember anything about her test except for crying. I'm not sure if she's being absolutely true ... but if so, this kind of anxiety would be quite debilitating in life.
> 
> I have my own opinions and a bunch of options on how to proceed with her. My teacher suggested to just promote her as she absorbs required material and demonstrates proficiency without an actual test.
> 
> My concern about this approach is that she will never get over the performance anxiety. As I put it to her, some anxiety is fine so long as she has tools on how to deal with it; life has many tests (some you pass and some you fail) and yet you must endure, ultimately.
> 
> I told her courage is not the absence of fear/anxiety but doing it anyway and that is what she displayed for us last night. A most important character trait. Though, if this is to the point where she can never test and requires more than just exposure-based behavior modification then I may need to just do it the old way.
> 
> So ... I wondered what others think and do in your schools. Have you ever had a student like this and how did you handle it?


 
If it's behavioral, you are correct in assuming that providing her with transitional experiences will progressively develop beter long-term coping skills. Flip side = if it's biochemical/neuronal, kids screwed no matter what you do. Making it easier on her nerves by providing a safe place to be where progress isn't dependent on public hoop-jumping can copnversely provide her an amotion support anchor not readily available in other parts of her world...and making her test openly takes that safe place away.

Chat with Mom -- find out if they have had diagnostic testing done with psychologists or psychiatrists. She may not be able to help it.


----------



## Big Don

shesulsa said:


> Don, Good luck on your test. I'm sure you'll be just as successful as you have been on the previous seven.


Thanks. and, that's easy for you to say...  I'm freakin out here!


----------



## Carol

Big Don said:


> Thanks. and, that's easy for you to say...  I'm freakin out here!



* hands Big Don a barf bag *

Go get 'em Tiger


----------



## Kacey

I've had students with testing anxiety in the past - not quite as bad, but as equally enabled by parents.  I habitually have a pretesting - a class a week or so previous to testing at which anything that could come up at testing, and a few things unlikely to come up (to see how students do with the unexpected) are done.  Students who are cleared to test after pretesting know two things:  1)  they wouldn't have been cleared to test if they were _unable_ to pass, and 2)  passing is not a given.  However, some things (not the entire test, but a few categories of things) can be made up at the discretion of the testing instructor and the class instructor (not the same person in our association).  There is usually a time limit of 2 weeks for makeups; if the student does not demonstrate the requisite skills at pretesting, they will test again, later, at no charge.

That said, it is the students' instructor's responsibility to notify the testing instructor of any potential concerns about the student(s) testing, and how to best deal with any issues that may arise.  It is also the students' instructor's responsibility to properly prepare the students for testing - which is, after all, a deliberately stressful situation - and some people respond better to stress than others.  It sounds to me like you did everything within your power to ensure that this was a positive experience for the student - and, in fact, it was a successful experience as well.  I agree with your idea to exclude Mom from the next testing, if only as a test to see how much difference, if any, it makes in the student's performance.  

I would not excuse her from testing entirely, as that is not fair to the other students, nor is it fair to her - had such an exception been made for me, I would feel I had not earned my rank honestly, and that would be worse than the testing itself.  Somewhere along the line, this girl needs to learn that some things are worth sweating and stressing over - and an MA is a great place to learn it.


----------



## Live True

One of the points my last teacher reiterated before every test is that HOW you deal with the test is part of the learning experience.  He would point out that if you ever have to use your training in a violent or dangerous situation, it will be a high stress event. So testing helps to gradually get you used to a similar level of stress.  I think there is some merit in this line of thinking.  I KNOW that my waukes tend to get smaller and my actions tighter if I don't consciously focus on my breathing and focus on the techniques and flow of what I'm doing.

I feel a great deal of compassion for this young girl, a bit of irritation at her mother, and a HUGE amount of respect for you Shesulsa for how you handled the situation.  I think your handling of this situation will help the student in ways you don't even know.  Small steps are still steps forward.


----------



## Jenna

shesulsa said:


> I hardly think our grading system is stone-hearted, in fact the focus of my program (and my teacher's as well) is personal growth and improvement.  If this were an iron-clad laundry list, she'd have failed when she faltered.


I think grading systems are stone-hearted per se.  A system can apply no leeway.  You as instructor, and your own instructor on the other hand, have shown great compassion and prudence, please forgive me if I did not communicate that too well?  I only mean that letting a young person see that human side to a stone-hearted grading system can diminish the anguish and stress of confronting it.  Goodness, I do not know if I am making this any clearer at all.  I just mean that grading is grading, pass or fail.  And this is the constraint that arts that grade have inherited from their own histories.  Still, though grading is black and white, if we are seen to apply a firm and uniform compassion to our grading students, we can lessen the anxiety that grading always generates. 

My first and longest-serving instructor was probably my greatest role model growing up, more than any social worker or carer or teacher.  My sensei meant a lot to me.  Sometimes I think we do not always consider the impact that a smile amongst the the grading rigidity can have.  I do not know if that makes sense.

I only want to say that I would be proud if I had handled such a stressful thing as well as you and your senior did 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## IcemanSK

shesulsa said:


> I have a student who has such severe test anxiety her mother pulled her from public school and is now home-schooling her in co-op with the district.
> 
> This student just tested for her first rank last night. She did great until she got to the third test criteria, her long form for her rank. She couldn't get past one part and just broke down. This girl is really strong, so we moved on to another category, techniques and then I had her break boards - not usually done for a white belt test.
> 
> Breaking the boards proved cathartic for her - she likes and clearly needs to make a lot of hard contact and she's very strong.
> 
> After the techniques and breaks, she FLEW through her long form.
> 
> Afterwards, she said she didn't remember anything about her test except for crying. I'm not sure if she's being absolutely true ... but if so, this kind of anxiety would be quite debilitating in life.
> 
> I have my own opinions and a bunch of options on how to proceed with her. My teacher suggested to just promote her as she absorbs required material and demonstrates proficiency without an actual test.
> 
> My concern about this approach is that she will never get over the performance anxiety. As I put it to her, some anxiety is fine so long as she has tools on how to deal with it; life has many tests (some you pass and some you fail) and yet you must endure, ultimately.
> 
> I told her courage is not the absence of fear/anxiety but doing it anyway and that is what she displayed for us last night. A most important character trait. Though, if this is to the point where she can never test and requires more than just exposure-based behavior modification then I may need to just do it the old way.
> 
> *So ... I wondered what others think and do in your schools. Have you ever had a student like this and how did you handle it?[/*quote]
> 
> 
> I have an adult student who is like this. He's 50 years old, a college grad, is an artist & sees the world differently than most people. His oldest child (16 years old) is at the top of her class & LOVES all things academic. He...does not.
> 
> My instructor defines a belt test (as many of us would) "evaluating the student under stressful conditions." For this guy, I merely say the word "test" & he is uncomfortable. I could train with him one on one in the back yard & he'd do everything without stress. As soon as it's done in a testing situation, his brain goes on lockdown mode.
> 
> I try to remind him of all the things he's accomplished in life that were difficult (much more so than an orange belt test!) outside of test days. Hopefully, that will steel him for his belt tests.
> 
> Perhaps, if your students has a similiar react to "tests" (but does fine in class) you can have a "non-test test" on a normal class day. Then later, mention how much they accomplished & how much they know. Slowly involve them in a regular test.
> 
> Just a thought.


----------



## ddip_1710

shesulsa said:


> I have a student who has such severe test anxiety her mother pulled her from public school and is now home-schooling her in co-op with the district.
> 
> This student just tested for her first rank last night.  She did great until she got to the third test criteria, her long form for her rank.  She couldn't get past one part and just broke down.  This girl is really strong, so we moved on to another category, techniques and then I had her break boards - not usually done for a white belt test.
> 
> Breaking the boards proved cathartic for her - she likes and clearly needs to make a lot of hard contact and she's very strong.
> 
> After the techniques and breaks, she FLEW through her long form.
> 
> Afterwards, she said she didn't remember anything about her test except for crying.  I'm not sure if she's being absolutely true ... but if so, this kind of anxiety would be quite debilitating in life.
> 
> I have my own opinions and a bunch of options on how to proceed with her.  My teacher suggested to just promote her as she absorbs required material and demonstrates proficiency without an actual test.
> 
> My concern about this approach is that she will never get over the performance anxiety.  As I put it to her, some anxiety is fine so long as she has tools on how to deal with it; life has many tests (some you pass and some you fail) and yet you must endure, ultimately.
> 
> I told her courage is not the absence of fear/anxiety but doing it anyway and that is what she displayed for us last night. A most important character trait.  Though, if this is to the point where she can never test and requires more than just exposure-based behavior modification then I may need to just do it the old way.
> 
> So ... I wondered what others think and do in your schools.  Have you ever had a student like this and how did you handle it?




Thanks for sharing, I really like your views it's true about life.........


----------



## RoninGirl82

I also have extreme test anxiety...my 3rd degree brown test I almost failed because i just couldn't connect the name of the technique to the actual movements. The instructor passed me because he'd seen me in class, and I can do these techniques great, but that night my brain just shut down. That was some 2-3 years ago. 

At that time, college exams were just as bad...I would pass my tests with flying colors, but would freeze either before or after. Math is the worst...I actually froze DURING those tests. 

Three things that have absolutely been essential for moving past this: 
1.) My Service Dog. I had to train my dog to recognize when I was freezing up, and to do something that would snap me out of it (among other very important training subjects!). After just one semester in school with the dog, I learned to recognize the early signs of stress and instigate the coping mechanisms faster.
2.) Continuing my Karate career. I can't tell you how many times I had to push through a panic reaction while sparring. There were times I would freeze during a match while thinking about a strategy I wanted to implement...my instructor was always kind enough to hit me in the head while I just stood there. Doesn't happen very often now, because I've learned to NOT think while sparring (at least, not that much) and not to stop all motion while thinking (or flywheeling, more accurately). 
3.) Learning to control my THOUGHTS! I can honestly say that Karate TAUGHT me coping mechanisms and ways of controlling my thoughts during stress. Anxiety that freezes starts as a single thought, then snowballs until it consumes all brain-processes. Think of it as a pesky download that takes up ALL the computer's memory to process, eventually requiring a hard reboot to get the thing running properly again. Learn to control the initial thought and it will not snowball. Takes practice and experience, but it can be done. 

And yes, until new neuron paths are laid, it takes outside help to break the old patterns. I've found that physical activity really does wonders when the brain shuts down...I've had to punch many brick walls just to break a freeze or anxiety-producing thought pattern. Whatever works!

The worst thing that can happen is for the fear to win. NEVER stop because of a panic attack; just work through it, then push past. It hurts, its not fun, takes extra time, but the sufferer is better for it in the long run.

But then, YMMV


----------

